# Girls Saurus Romance Comedy



## Gutsu (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone have checked out this manga? The manga is Called _*Girls Saurus *_It's a pretty good shonen romance comedy.

My Crappy summary without spoilers:

*Basicly it's about a boy who goes to meet a girl who's going to confess her feelings to him. When he meets up with the girl it turns out to be a VERY Fat girl obviously his surprise about this and is turned off by her and tries to run away.. lol But the girl gets pissed off and beats the fuck out him.  

He Spends one month in the hospital. Since then his been afraid of females. Eventhough pretty good looking girls try to ask him out he see's (imagines) them as ugly fat woman. So he tries to get rid of this phobia of woman by joining the boxing club. There he meets up a good looking girl that has a connection with him...*

Spoiler Summary:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Plot Summary: After being beaten up and hospitalized for a month by the girl who confessed her love for him Shingo returns to school with a phobia of all women. He joins an all women boxing club to find the girl who beat him up has turned into a babe but now seems to hate him with a passion. 
Monster.  






Anyways check out this series highly recommend if your looking for a fun romance comedy and likeable characters.


----------



## DKFize (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I'll definately check it out thanks.
P.S. The plot summary kinda reminded me of Open Sesame, probably my favorite romance comedy manga.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah when I also read the summary I thought it would be just like Open Sesame but both series have differences. The main girl in Girls Saurus clearly in the beggining both _Hates_ and l_oves_ the main character. I like more as to how both the romance and comedy is done in Girls Saurus . 

There's also nudity in Girls Saurus...   Both good and bad lol. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Aether (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea when I read this I laughed so hard xD This is a great manga.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 10, 2006)

yeah i have lastest chapter yeah i love that i hope i will help you for that if needed??

i love guy afraid Girls as Scary


and  mmm?  i am right about lastest chapter is 24?


----------



## Alive-and-Well (Sep 10, 2006)

Yea I am pretty sure that the latest is 24, then again I could be wrong...  

I have enjoyed Girls Saurus so far and probably will continue to do so as things are becoming rather more interesting.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 10, 2006)

i will talk with group if they will talk with me i hope it will release in few weeks (if they said true )


----------



## Aether (Sep 10, 2006)

Is this released monthly?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2006)

I read awhile ago when I used to read Ichigo 100% pretty good imo


----------



## Six* (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll check this out. been looking for some love/comedy lately..


----------



## DKFize (Sep 11, 2006)

Gutsu said:
			
		

> I also recommend checking out Bitter Virgin also by the same manga-ka but it's on a more serious tone quite good for people who are looking for a more serious romance manga.


Noooo..anyways, know of any other light romance/comedies?  So far I've read: Girls Saurs, To-love-ru, mx0, and open sesame.  As long as it isn't Suzuka, I'm fine with it


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 11, 2006)

Bitter Virgin is more sex as Adult genres 

but Ecchi is more light heart and for example Girls Saurs or To-Love-Ru


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 15, 2008)

Volume 6 released.

HERE


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA!........ I love the Sensei, she is pure evil.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jan 16, 2008)

It's alright, but the plot doesn't really go anywhere


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just finished reading the first 3 volumes. I have to say ^ is right, the whole series is just to wild, kinda hard to see where this is going and a pain to follow.  The girls don't even progress through th story, one chapter she realizes, that shingo has a phobia, next chapter, she is clueless as a blonde.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 16, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> Anyways check out this series highly recommend if your looking for a fun romance comedy and likeable characters.


I fucking hate romance "comedy", but does it have some boxing in it?


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 16, 2008)

True the plot does still lack Focus but as long as it's still funny it makes a good light read between other manga's.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 30, 2008)

im up to date with this manga its funny as hell, the sensei is just pure amazing,the school madonna looks kinda like orihime from bleach, lol and "sexy beam" they all got speical attacks.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jan 30, 2008)

all those links in the first page are dead


----------



## icemaster143 (Jan 30, 2008)

8ghosts said:


> all those links in the first page are dead



Here is a link to the groups site. Just look it up in the active projects section.

Here


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2008)

Girl Saurus DX is really different from its prequel. I'm feeling that the conclusion should be here soon. It takes so long to update.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I'll hop into this.  41 chapters is a good tasting point.  Tasting not testing, manga comes in flavors.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2008)

Is this manga coming to an end? The plots are just wild now. In the beginning, they were unusual. Now, they're like impossible. Plus, hes starting to like the lead female character.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 27, 2008)

43 is out. Hit the green. You know you want to.

Link removed

i gotta say this has really become bizarre.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 9, 2008)

is it me...or i am the only one who started gettin bored from this manga,,,,yes its funny...but it should be end soon


----------



## Majeh (Sep 9, 2008)

hussamb said:


> is it me...or i am the only one who started gettin bored from this manga,,,,yes its funny...but it should be end soon



Yea every chapter that comes out i think ok may b this will be the 1 he actually starts to like girls again, but it ends up being another ridiculous story. Im just hoping that when it does end he gets with Haruka.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2008)

Chapter 44 is out now.

here ti


----------



## ih8itachi (Sep 13, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> I fucking hate romance "comedy"


You and me both.



> but does it have some boxing in it?


NONE. If it's a harem with boxing, one would expect to see the girls fighting, but no.

Horrible, horrible book. Stuff like this makes me hate anime/manga. The main character is LOSER. He's scared of girls, he has weird thoughts about his own sister, he has homosexual fantases about a male club member, and he leads all these girls on, but everyone loves him. And the artist puts in some of the most disgusting visuals I've ever seen. I will never understand why the Japanese love putting losers/dorks as the center of harems(thank god Evangelion wasn't a harem). This is probably my #1 most hated series ever, next to Negima.

Everything now is either perverted, a harem, or both.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 13, 2008)

This is one of my favorite manga's. Its very original and hilarious. Its far on the ridiculous side, but thats one of its charm points.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 15, 2008)

This manga has just been ridiculous as of late. In the beginning, the plot had relevance to the story. Nowadays, its just like lemme just write another chapter.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

yes...this manga should be only 30 chapters max...


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2008)

Chapter 45 is out.
Link
Hit the green. Pretty fun chapter.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Feels kinda dragged out in DX.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 26, 2009)

46 is out. Pretty filler now.
is


----------



## The Imp (Jan 26, 2009)

As already stated the story goes no where but it does give me some laughs from time to time.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 5, 2009)

Another chapter released.. It was the beginning of another volume, does that mean more chapters will be coming up?

I think this manga is pretty funny, but it's really perverted:ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

That guys obsession with heavy girls can only be funny for so long 

But the rest of the chapter was funny as usual xDD


----------



## GsG (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol, big and beautiful like us.  Well at least they've got plenty of fat where it counts, but maybe too much.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 5, 2009)

Yea, I'm starting to get tired of the "bbw" thing.

But other than that, I'm still enjoying it.

Can't wait for some i*c*st with his hot sister


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2009)

But your not a young girl



classic


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

lol@ mysteriously losing your panties


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh man, let's not forget that the ugly girl that's actually is hot when she has meat on her bones.  To me, she and the obsessed guy would make a nice couple.  

And the goofy detective.  



Kira Yamato said:


> lol@ mysteriously losing your panties



She's my favorite character in the series.  



Smoke said:


> Can't wait for some i*c*st with his hot sister



Well there's a chapter with the mother soon.  So the sister surely has to show up.  

Just hope it isn't a mother-son moment.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Oh man, let's not forget that the ugly girl that's actually is hot when she has meat on her bones.  To me, she and the obsessed guy would make a nice couple.



I'm still trying to figure out why her sudden weight gain made her mouth suddenly look better 

I know her face looked hollowed out and having meat on it would help, but I don't see the same for those teeth has has xDD



> She's my favorite character in the series.



Because she can probably take out anyone no matter how strong they might be without even trying (or knowing for that matter). 

Plus, her unassuming and naive personality helps loads


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2009)

Damn, Chapter 49!  



Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why her sudden weight gain made her mouth suddenly look better
> 
> I know her face looked hollowed out and having meat on it would help, but I don't see the same for those teeth has has xDD



Yeah, I know.   But I just go with the thought of it being hype to show that she isn't so ugly with meat on her bones and not a walking skeleton.



Kira Yamato said:


> Because she can probably take out anyone no matter how strong they might be without even trying (or knowing for that matter).
> 
> Plus, her unassuming and naive personality helps loads



Indeed!


----------



## Frostman (Aug 17, 2009)

As expected of Nozomi, she knows all about the S&Ms.


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 18, 2009)

_Good chapter  _


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2009)

I've taken a shining to S&M after this chapter


----------



## Nightmare (Aug 18, 2009)

_You know now that you mention it, my eyes have been opened a little bit too 

I should totally get two girls to do that  
_


----------



## Frostman (Aug 18, 2009)

If thats true then might i recommend Nana to Kaoru. Its all about the S and the Ms between two high school students. Its really intense too.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 18, 2009)

Frostman said:


> If thats true then might i recommend Nana to Kaoru. Its all about the S and the Ms between two high school students. *Its really intense too.*


S & M is intense you mean?

You have experience in this then?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2009)

Ch.50 of Dx has been released.

Too many funny moments to even recount, but a mother in law can be a scary thing


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah, it was a funny chapter, especially when Shingo retaliated on the girls.   But damn, that one mother moment at the end was like .


----------



## perman07 (Nov 3, 2009)

Haha, Girls Saurus is so god damn freaky! I feel like the author must be an expert on depraved thoughts or something. This latest mom chapter is understandable to me who likes the whole MILF-thing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2009)

It goes to show that no mother is perfect. But I was in stitches when Shingo tried to figure our how Haruka could have such a mother. _"She must have been raped by a Demon"_


----------



## seaofjealousy (Nov 3, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> It goes to show that no mother is perfect. But I was in stitches when Shingo tried to figure our how Haruka could have such a mother. _"She must have been raped by a Demon"_



A complete master of the female mind and soul that guy is, never disappointing  me, as expected of the romance master, so romantic I forgot this was a romance manga if not by this thread title


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 4, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> It goes to show that no mother is perfect. But I was in stitches when Shingo tried to figure our how Haruka could have such a mother. _"She must have been raped by a Demon"_



Yeah.  

And I got a kick out of Nozumi's mother being a chibi (though oddly hotter than Nozumi is).   And Hotaru's mother being an old granny.  :rofl


----------



## perman07 (Jul 1, 2010)

No 2010 posts, eh? New chapter out now, they come rarely. This is one of the few mangas that actually cause me to laugh out loud, it's so outrageous in it's perversion.

And it's kind of funny that such a perverted series is written by a woman too.


----------



## Frostman (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea its really funny. Ive been following it for a while. Its a shame its approaching the final volume.

Nozomi <3


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 1, 2010)

perman07 said:


> No 2010 posts, eh? New chapter out now, they come rarely. This is one of the few mangas that actually cause me to laugh out loud, it's so outrageous in it's perversion.
> 
> And it's kind of funny that such a perverted series is written by a woman too.



Not surprising when you realize that most hardcore hentai is drawn by females.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 1, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Not surprising when you realize that most hardcore hentai is drawn by females.


That sounds like a realization one could only come to if.. you know.. you watch/read a lot of hentai.

You're nasty, aren't you


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 1, 2010)

Frostman said:


> Yea its really funny. Ive been following it for a while. Its a shame its approaching the final volume.
> 
> Nozomi <3



Really?  Didn't know that.  

It's a pretty fun manga, which I'm hoping there might be an anime version put out someday.


Chapter 56:  Poor Chiryu.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2010)

The world of Fujoshi and BL is one that few should ever tread upon


----------



## Lupin (Jul 2, 2010)

The manga is awesome. It's reaching it's final volume already? That's sad to hear.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

Scan for ch.57 is now out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, Chiryuu blew it in the end.  But at least his sister's safe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2010)

Scan for ch.58 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2010)

Got to admit, I like Akira's new hairstyle.   But it just seems odd that she was doing it because short hair was in, but yet her old hairstyle was short as well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't figure Akira would get an even shorter haircut, but I agree it works on her. And her mother is more dangerous than ever.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 24, 2011)

Haruka taking her frustrations out on the demon.  

But Akira's outfit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2011)

And new chapter finally surfaces.

Ch.61


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 27, 2011)

The spirits are alway with yooooooou!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2011)

has he even remotely progressed at all other than with the main chick, ie getting rid of his phobia


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2011)

Well from this chapter he's finally accepting his affection for Haruka.   Just that he still hasn't made headway with that infliction.

Makes me wonder thats a sign the manga might be ending soon.


----------



## Dark Travis (Apr 28, 2011)

^It is.  Solaris have reached the final volume's worth of chapters.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't touched this since 2006.  Will probably give it a shot again though I do wonder why I stopped reading it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2011)

6 Chapters huh, was fun while it lasted.  


But you know, I still find it hard to believe that this series hasn't been animated.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2011)

ugh so he actually ends up that crazy abusive chick; personally i was rooting for tomboyish chick


----------



## NarFan (Apr 29, 2011)

nice im looking for romance-comedy, *can i read it online somewhere?*


----------



## Wrath (May 18, 2011)

Great little chapter. Added nothing, but well done all the same.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 18, 2011)

Short, but funny!  

Wish there was more moments with that Ninja girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2011)

Kaede learned a valuable lessons about disguising herself as someone else: always know your target or you'll be found out.

Nice chapter overall xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

We're getting ever so close to the end of this series. Ch.63 is out now.


----------



## Wrath (May 21, 2011)

People should find links for themselves, like real men.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2011)

Well, the truth is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2011)

Tyrannos said:


> Well, the truth is out.



And it looks like someone is feeling guilt.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah the classic "acting like a bad guy" routine to help someone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2011)

We're getting near the very end  

Ch.65


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> We're getting near the very end
> 
> Ch.65



It's so sad that's ending but this was a very good chapter. I loled when the nurse was video-taping when Chiryuu was about to get butt-raped.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2011)

/sigh yeah.  Gunna miss the antics.  

Somehow to me this chapter would've been funner if it was done earlier and there being a strong girl rivalry and them plotting all sorts of mischief to get in Chiryuu's pants.   But was funny Nozomi having Tsubasa do the dirty work for her.


----------



## Frostman (Jun 17, 2011)

Im going to miss Nozomi the most. Her never give up attitude is very inspiring.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2011)

Final Chapter out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 19, 2011)

Seemed like all the extra characters were getting crammed in there for the final chapter.   But I like that brief moment with the Ninja girl.  

And was funny at the end that with the sex talk, Haruka basically has that look like, "Rape time!"


----------



## Wrath (Jun 19, 2011)

The moment with the ninja saurus was awesome because Chiryuu had no idea that she was even there.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't expect such an abrupt ending. The thing was funny while it lasted though, although the romance was cheap.

The ending was rather true though


----------

